# Adnoc group job opening



## Negz (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello there,

I am 8 years experience as Maintenance Electrical Engineer.

Can you help me to find job on Adnoc Group of Companies because my fiancee already employed at Ruwais.

Any contact nos. , email address are highly appreciated!

Thank you.

Best Regards,
Negz1986


----------

